# Get Your Vision Checked



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Today i found out i have astigmatism,
My eyesight was horrible and they said i needed glasses years ago and there supirised i went this long, maybe some of the dp came about from that who knows

i got glasses today and my vision is 100 percent clear sharp and beautiful
I alwasy thought it was from the dp or some thing from one of the 100's of things i thought i had, i.e thyroid, low blood sugar, on and on etc.

I thought they would say your vision is perfect like all the others doctors have said about my health, 
for once it seems like i have something aha
"first thing i ever got"

I cant even remember what the dp feels like after getting these glasses and having my vision back
no more blurred, double, fuzzy squinting vision

maybe it can help some of you

ill keep checking back 
but not much 
take care

email if anyone needs anything
[email protected]


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes (Feb 12, 2010)

Dom said:


> Today i found out i have astigmatism,
> My eyesight was horrible and they said i needed glasses years ago and there supirised i went this long, maybe some of the dp came about from that who knows
> 
> i got glasses today and my vision is 100 percent clear sharp and beautiful
> ...


I think this could be DP related rather than an actual problem with your eyes. I had 20/20 vision before DP, but after I started seeing everything "funny" I had my eyes checked out of thinking I might be loosing my vision and they diagnosed me with astigmatism as well. I dunno what this means or if its related, but there are not other people in my family with early vision problems.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

kaleidoscope_eyes said:


> I think this could be DP related rather than an actual problem with your eyes. I had 20/20 vision before DP, but after I started seeing everything "funny" I had my eyes checked out of thinking I might be loosing my vision and they diagnosed me with astigmatism as well. I dunno what this means or if its related, but there are not other people in my family with early vision problems.


Astigmatism is physical: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astigmatism_%28eye%29 and while DP/DR involves some visual changes it also has other core symptoms. 
That said, I have astigmatism too. Mind you I have known about and worn glasses to correct mine forever. I was a bespactacled baby


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Yea i had pretty good vision also 
but i noticed my vision change before the dp

also my family has a history of vision issues, my mom is the same and has had glasses since she was a kid


----------



## BloodFlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Vision has something to do with it, in my case.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess you have myopia, not only astigmatism.

When my DR started and my vision got weird I went to get checked. I had only minor myopia. I still decided to try glasses. I saw sharper but I felt just the same with my weird vision. I barely put my glasses after it, I can handle without them.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know that astigmatism has to do with physical changes in the shape of the eyes. It's probably more likely that I had astigmatism developing prior to DP, then when I got DP I became more sensitive/aware of my vision and that's when I noticed the astigmatism. I just thought it would be of interest if a lot of us had it. There was a brief period that I was concerned that DP symptoms had caused some shift in my intercranial pressure and that this was the cause of my astigmatism. I'm pretty sure that's a very silly theory tho.


----------

